# 6 digit code for chords



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm trying to learn an obscure song from the 60's. There is very little on YouTube on how to play this. The problem with not seeing how the chord is played is there are a few variations of each. But IIRC the 6 digit code gives you the information you need. 

The YouTube video I was able to see has the song chords as Fm7 and Bb13, but there is a webpage which says the chords are
Em7 = 779787
A6 = x07670
Bbdim = xx2323
Bm7 = 797777
Emadd9 = 022002


So if I were to attempt to play the Em7 chord according to that 6 digit code I barre the 7th fret and play 4th string 9th fret, and 2nd string 8th fret? 
And the A6 chord is 1st string open, 2nd string 7th fret, 3rd string 6th fret and 4th string 7th fret, 5th string open don't play the 6th string?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

You have it correct.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Cool, thanks. I had a bit of a brain fart on this one. I thought there was also a code for chords to let you know what other chordss go along with it. Or maybe not. Sometimes I read too much at once and it all turns to mush.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm not sure how much theory you know, but it may be worthwhile checking out drop 2 chord voicings . With this method of chords, you can have any 1 of the 4 notes in the chord to stand out on the top. This is helpful to actually create a melody on top of the chord changes that you play. Very jazz oriented though. There are probably tons of sites with good info, this is the first one I saw when I googled "simple drop 2 voicings".

This may or may not help you.....on the link, you can scroll down a bit to see the tab structure. But it really gives good info on the theory behind it as well. This may be a bit heavy for what you are looking for though.

http://www.guitarlessonworld.com/lessons/drop-2-voicings.htm


----------

